# KiwiFarms outside of KiwiFarms



## KiwiKurzov (Aug 9, 2017)

My question is "Is KiwiFarms on the internet outside of KiwiFarms itself?" (like a subreddit? Or other stuff like that too.)


----------



## Ruin (Aug 9, 2017)

KiwiKurzov said:


> My question is "Is KiwiFarms on the internet outside of KiwiFarms itself?" (like a subreddit? Or other stuff like that too.)



We're hated pretty much everywhere outside of the forum itself. Plus Reddit is run by cucks so if we did start a subreddit it would be quickly banned for bullying or some shit.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 9, 2017)

There's a discord.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 9, 2017)

http://reddit.com/r/kiwifarms


----------



## The Fool (Aug 9, 2017)

why

every major social network is run by over-zealous censorship-happy staff who'd ban every single one of us once any of us said nigger. and we would say nigger a lot.
we have everything we need right here.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 9, 2017)

The Fool said:


> why
> 
> every major social network is run by over-zealous censorship-happy staff who'd ban every single one of us once any of us had a contrary opinion. and we would say nigger a lot.
> we have everything we need right here.


FTFY


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 9, 2017)

KiwiKurzov said:


> My question is "Is KiwiFarms on the internet outside of KiwiFarms itself?" (like a subreddit? Or other stuff like that too.)



Not really any place we're welcome.  And frankly it's best if we don't talk about the Farms outside the Farms.

4chan thinks we're autistic weirdos obsessed with a dead meme
8chan hates us because we're moralfags for not actually killing Chris
ED is a shitty site with no redeeming qualities and we should stay away from it
Reddit's feminist overlords will never tolerate our presence
There are a few Kiwi-themed Twitter handles out there but their owners use them as tools only
A Facebook group would be a really bad idea even if Cuckerburg didn't close it down
Press F for Club Penguin


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 9, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> ED is a shitty site with no redeeming qualities and we should stay away from it



That was one of the backup forums our refugees went to during the downtime. They were rather accommodating on EDF.


----------



## Null (Aug 11, 2017)

KiwiKurzov said:


> My question is "Is KiwiFarms on the internet outside of KiwiFarms itself?" (like a subreddit? Or other stuff like that too.)


There is no place outside of the site we can safely cohabitate. https://discord.gg/XjAPyDk is our emergency downtime / movie night Discord channel but we don't use it unless we have to, and then we don't use it except to coordinate our own sites.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Aug 17, 2017)

Ruin said:


> We're hated pretty much everywhere outside of the forum itself. Plus Reddit is run by cucks so if we did start a subreddit it would be quickly banned for bullying or some shit.



I had the impression that a lot of users from /r/drama came here. They just don't talk about it because of Reddit's ban on doxing. I got banned from /r/drama just for linking a redditor's account to his account on a different website, and I didn't even give his name.

It's more that the moderators of big social media sites wouldn't allow us to exist there than that the user bases all hate us.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 18, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> That was one of the backup forums our refugees went to during the downtime. They were rather accommodating on EDF.



They underestimated just how autistic and unbearable our refugees would be, so although they laid out a red carpet for us they changed their mind pretty quickly. I don't blame them tbh.


----------

